
Ask HN: Pricing dead zone: 300$-3000$ - lukasm
Recently, we launched a product with the following pricing: Free, 500$&#x2F;m, 1000$&#x2F;m, Enterprise (more info http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rolepoint.io&#x2F;price.html)<p>I read somewhere there is very little software products in range 300$-3000$. It&#x27;s too expensive to use a credit card, too cheap for enterprise sales. I think it was Joel Spolsky&#x27;s comment to some article. I can&#x27;t find it, because probably I&#x27;m using an incorrect term.<p>Can someone provide some resources?
======
dalke
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckie...](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/CamelsandRubberDuckies.html)
:

> Notice the gap? There's no software priced between $1000 and $75,000. I'll
> tell you why. The minute you charge more than $1000 you need to get serious
> corporate signoffs. You need a line item in their budget. You need
> purchasing managers and CEO approval and competitive bids and paperwork. So
> you need to send a salesperson out to the customer to do PowerPoint, with
> his airfare, golf course memberships, and $19.95 porn movies at the Ritz
> Carlton. And with all this, the cost of making one successful sale is going
> to average about $50,000. If you're sending salespeople out to customers and
> charging less than $75,000, you're losing money.

